# expats who moved while pregnant or with newborn?



## Denimu (Jul 10, 2014)

I am looking for some advice from expats who moved either heavily pregnant or with a newborn to USA. My husband has finally been given the opportunity we have been seeking for a while which is the opportunity to relocate with his company to USA for few years. This will be on the L1 and L2 visas. However in the meantime, I am now pregnant and this is obviously now a complication for us and I am not sure if it is something we can now accept. By time visas comes through it will be Sept and I will be about 6.5 - 7 months pregnant. I am weighing up whether I can/it is crazy to move then pre-baby. I don't think 2 months is enough time to get set-up in new country/new home (renting)/baby items/new hospital/doctor etc. Did anyone do this? Will I even get a doctor to take me on at such as late stage?I don't even know where to find one/how the system works for pre-natal care. We will be NJ based. As regards healthcare, I believe it will be covered on the company healthcare but we haven't seen details as regards how much co-pay etc. which will also be a factor. We are already paid up to have the baby here in Ireland. I am also weighing up staying here and having baby - but husband will have to leave mid sept - and while he has been promised flexibility to work in ireland around baby due time for few weeks, he will have to leave us again quite soon after baby is born to return to US, leaving me with newborn - possibly for 6-8 weeks or more until we might be able for the move to join him. 
It is a great opportunity for him as it is a promotion but I'm not sure if I/we will cope all alone with new baby and no support in US or me in Ireland with no hubby and a newborn (but with some family support in Ireland). It is our first child also and we are already very nervous about how we will cope home or abroad. It is also doubtful we will get anyone from home to come over to help us. Any advice from people who have done either option is much appreciated, any guidance or things we need to consider. We are Irish and living in Ireland.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

It is vital that you get full details from the company's HR department as to whether you would be covered from day one for pregnancy and birth procedures. You should get the information in writing so that, should you decide to move to the US and give birth there, there would be no disputes with regard the doctor/hospital bills.

Obviously, you should also be fully aware of what your deductibles/copays would be.

Can't answer the question as to whether a doctor will take you on immediately; doctors and hospitals have their own procedures and popular doctors and hospitals can have wait times.

From a purely practical point of view (the actual move, getting permanent accommodation, getting set up) I would suggest staying in Ireland and having the baby there where you have support from your family. While being apart from hubby will be difficult, this is a great opportunity for you and what are a few weeks in the great scheme of things?


----------



## Denimu (Jul 10, 2014)

Many thanks for your reply. The query about whether we are covered on healthcare from the start will be my first question when they offer paperwork does come through, as well as someone to explain the co-pay/deductibles. While everywhere I read suggests moving as a pregnant person without a newborn to move, I am leaning towards it being just a bit tight now to try to both sort out our house/work here and get set-up there before my due date and who knows when babies arrive or if complications will arise. At least if we move after, I will be not worried about myself, and baby getting stressed and the baby will be hopefully safely here and all ok meaning one less worry. I am very interested in getting the views of expats as all family/friends think we are crazy to still consider the move now with our baby on the way either before or after due date, but we do realise this is a great opportunity for both of us, and we don't want to turn down the opportunity which will last a few years or longer, for a few months of pain before/after the baby arrives.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

One consideration is that your baby would acquire U.S. citizenship if born in the U.S. Yes, it's that simple. That also means there are no complications in obtaining a visa for your baby to join the family in the U.S. You'd presumably document your baby's Irish citizenship, but you could do so at your leisure from the U.S.

I'd actually lean toward making the move with your husband before delivery. No, the timing isn't super, but between pre-delivery and post-delivery I'd pick the former, ceteris paribus.


----------

